# Topless



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Are there any rules about a woman laying topless on the boat. Just don't want a ticket 
Don't want to offend anyone. But all the same she shouldn't feel offended if she can't 

Just want to enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Quick way to build a pack..


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Park next to me. I won't be offended, probably wpn't catch fish either but that's OK.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

bragger


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

This is a serious discussion, but I'm sure the politicians will want in.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You are just experimenting with a new type of lure, right?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, it is legal in Ohio for the ladies to go topless if they please.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If you have an open seat, I'll buy gas, worms and minnows.......


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> If you have an open seat, I'll buy gas, worms and minnows.......


And Encouraged!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

im just guessing here but imagine in a state park on the water, the answer would be no.. but it may differ on Federal waterways like Erie and the Ohio River. 

Salmonid


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

It was on erie


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

It was harmless


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

ITS NOT ILEGAL ON MY BOAT!! but wont get any fishing done!! ;-)


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Way to go OP lol!!!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

It's legal in Ohio cuz boobs are not considered private parts. Not to say certain cities can't have their own stipulations. As far as state parks, yep still legal.


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

That's what I thought


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I'm speechless at this point!



Roscoe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

The sad part is people will be offended.  Good for u guys though. Do your thing.


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fortunately. I'm a bass fisherman so the other boat probably are too. And if their wife is in the back they should understand. Am I right


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with topless. That's like saying I like her legs now should they be covered. Guys are shirtless


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

does this mean I gotta start carrying beads in my boat???


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

boatnut said:


> does this mean I gotta start carrying beads in my boat???


You can take them off your walleye harnesses....

Wonder if Triton uses a stiff rod for his bass fishing?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm confused. Your name and gear say Triton but it says Ranger on the windshield and rear seat. Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Buick Riviera said:


> I'm confused. Your name and gear say Triton but it says Ranger on the windshield and rear seat. Did anyone else notice that?


That's what you were looking at He probably has his screen name before his current boat...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Buick Riviera said:


> I'm confused. Your name and gear say Triton but it says Ranger on the windshield and rear seat. Did anyone else notice that?


We're all too busy looking for a reflection off the water or anything else...


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Had a triton 186. Now have a ranger 481vs. Like to get back to a triton


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

There is a front view. But I didn't think this was the place


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Seaturd said:


> We're all too busy looking for a reflection off the water or anything else...


OK, how many of you went back and looked at the picture again after reading this one?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Buick Riviera said:


> I'm confused. Your name and gear say Triton but it says Ranger on the windshield and rear seat. Did anyone else notice that?


There was a boat in that pic? Musta missed it.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Triton 1862 said:


> There is a front view. But I didn't think this was the place


Please, don't think.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Triton 1862 said:


> There is a front view. But I didn't think this was the place


Legal on the water so its legal in here!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

chris1162 said:


> Legal on the water so its legal in here!


lol............... Don't get our friend here banned. lol!


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

It's a clean pic


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Can you text pics to one-two-c-T1-T1's!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I can answer the OP's question but first I will need to know the lake in question, the day and the time of your next trip and a detailed description of the boat.

 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

It has to be legal. I saw fish slim trolling the other day. That's even rarer than seeing a topless woman on the lake. At least it wasn't fish slim trolling without a shirt.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw a woman 'uncapped' breastfeeding in Wendys the other day. She didn't get arrested so I doubt your lady-friend would either.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> You can take them off your walleye harnesses....
> 
> Wonder if Triton uses a stiff rod for his bass fishing?


This post killed me, LOL!!!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

To quote Dragline,(of Cool Hand Luke) ,,,, My Lord, whatever I done, don't strike me blind for another couple of minutes.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

yahoo! free the tatas


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

You would do well fishing a tournament, She'll distract them while you fish through! !


----------



## hooklinesinker (Aug 27, 2014)

your odds of getting checked comming off the lake will be quite a bit higher..looks like u need a cpl. Rods on there too,if fishing... but all in all...Have Fun!!


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

I actually was fishing. She was too. But thanks


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

. Kinda looks like she is head ligthing the shore .



Roscoe


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Can we nominate this for best thread ever?


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol. Thanks. I think


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Caught this drop shotting for bass
Good eatin


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice eye...... and thread


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

At OU we had a gal lay out topless. When the campus police tried to make her put on a top she lead a parade to the courthouse steps in protest. Being topless is legal, but the issue gets more cloudy depending on whose property you are on. She was on school property. Also, if not illegal to be topless, disrupting traffic and leading a parade without a permit were both grounds for violations. Ultimately, I don't think she suffered any consequences, but I didn't see an uptick in topless girls at school, either!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wonder what the women reading, if any, are thinking about us guys. We're pretty simple creatures, it seems. Mention even seeing some boobs and we'll fall all over ourselves to get a look!


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

True


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't think many women are on here. But I'd like to hear their view. 
Guys. Ask them


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Triton 1862 said:


> There's nothing wrong with topless. That's like saying I like her legs now should they be covered. Guys are shirtless


True, but guys don't have boobs.

Wait a minute. What am I saying? I've seen guys with boobs! Manboobs! One of the most hideous sights you can imagine! The main reason that Ban-Lon shirts aren't around anymore! 

Amazing the difference that gender makes. I'd say go ahead and deal with the consequences as they come. After all, if you're ranking violations, this has got to be way down the list!


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Free at last! Free at last!

Thank God Almighty, we are free at last!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Just make sure she's slathered in sunscreen unless she likes looking like a beet and getting skin Cancer.


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

Whaler said:


> Just make sure she's slathered in sunscreen unless she likes looking like a beet and getting skin Cancer.


The wifey says the only woman that would get offended is one with insecurities with her relationship. She said women love seein the boobs as much as the guys.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Triton 1862 said:


> View attachment 189807
> 
> It was harmless


It's not surprising that the fish pictured on the towel has a smile on its face.


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

I had the same smile


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Did anyone notice the guy on shore had a "woody"?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> Did anyone notice the guy on shore had a "woody"?


No! You're looking at some guys...?!  lol!


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

I didn't even notice a guy


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

exactly what part of Erie do you fish??


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol. All over


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BlueMax said:


> exactly what part of Erie do you fish??


Maybe an exact GPS coordinates is warranted in this situation. Just in case you would happen to break down.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Isn't spotlighting for bass illegal?


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

As a female member of OGF, i laughed the whole way through this post!  If she comfortable going fishing topless, more power to her! I get sun burnt in five minutes flat, so i cover as much skin as i can stand when on the water. 
I can't help but think an all female topless team would win most tournaments they entered due to distracting all other teams...huh might be a new strategy to look into.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KPenny said:


> I can't help but think an all female topless team would win most tournaments they entered due to distracting all other teams...huh might be a new strategy to look into.


I would say you would have a 'majority vote' for allowing this to happen.
I know I'm in. Heck, I would even pay my entry fee and probably forget to bring my fishing rods come tournament time. lol!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

60+ posts and no one has thought to post two open seats!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Can you imagine the radio traffic....


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

What have I started


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

There was a guy flying over us in a motorized cart on a parachute. Flying low at that


----------



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

Well if it turned out to be illegal and offensive you would be subject to a jury of your peers. Perhaps the evidence should just be submitted for a full peer review just to play it safe. I'm sure everyone here would qualify as a peer and would be able fit it into their schedule. If anyone needs help creating a zip file, happy to help.


----------

